# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - toolbar = shirit veglash

## edspace

> toolbar – rreshti i butonave





> toolbar => shiriti i veglave





> Toolbar-Fusha e veglave





> toolbar => shiriti i veglave





> Toolbar => Segment Veglash (jo Shirit)




Pse jo shirit? Fjala segment është shumë e lidhur me gjeometrinë dhe nuk më duket e përshtatshme për informatikën. Në Windows shqip përkthimi është shirit, dhe ky më duket përkthim i saktë sepse shiriti është i lidhur me prezantimin, si shiriti i fotografive. Në të njëjtën mënyrë veglat e softuereve prezantohen në ekran si një shirit. Ikonë, bordurë, ikonë, bordurë, ikonë, bordurë.

----------


## Qyfyre

Pse mos përdoret një fjalë e përbërë nga dy, që mos zgjatet shumë. FushVegla si p.sh.

----------


## a4ever

Toolbar=tra-veglash.
Perpara i kan vjerr apo shti disa vegla neper traj te shpis!

----------

